# ECM vs Profitec vs Linea



## AlexiLondon (Feb 18, 2020)

Hi all

First time poster here in need of some advice.

I've had a Gaggia Classic since 2007 and I use it every day. A year ago I bought a Rancilio Rocky which significantly improved the quality of the shots compared to my previous £40 Burr grinder.

This year we're redoing our kitchen which gives me the opportunity to get a plumbed in "prosumer" machine. I'm having serious problems deciding what to get. I make around two - four espressos a day, more on the weekends, and these are usually mixed with hot water to make americanos. I don't use milk much, but maybe that's cos the Gaggia sucks at this bit.

Here are my choices:

1) *ECM Synchronika / Profitec Pro 700*

These look like great machines and I like the dual boiler aspect but a) they are very big and b) since I most often make espresso / americano I'm worried about them being overkill.

On the plus side, they can be plumbed in so I'd get pre-infusion and the convenience of never filling up the tank. Redoing my kitchen is a good moment to plumb something in, but I'm not sure how much difference, in practice, this will make to the overall experience. Anyone got any thoughts on how important plumbing in a machine is?

*2) LM Linea Mini*

I might have the option of purchasing this for a substantial discount - around 2300 EUROS. But I'd have to pay extra for the plumbing kit so it would still work out as significantly the most expensive option. It is beautiful (especially in white) but it doesn't have features like the shot counter on the machines above. Is this discount too tempting NOT to take advantage of?

*3) ECM Classika*

I really like this machine and it seems to suit my usage very well - e.g. not making lots of milk drinks, wanting a slightly smaller footprint etc. I presume it'll make as good shots as the Synchronika...BUT it can't be plumbed in. How much of a disadvantage is this? And will I get annoyed by not having dual boiler functionality?

*STICKING POINT *

The Grinder. Basically - is it a stupid idea to buy one of these top level machines without a better grinder than the Rocky? Or will it be good enough for the next few years?

Thanks in advance for the help...it's a minefield out there.

A


----------



## Fez (Dec 31, 2018)

AlexiLondon said:


> Basically - is it a stupid idea to buy one of these top level machines without a better grinder than the Rocky?


 Yes!

Don't bother with these machines if you're not going to change the grinder too


----------



## AlexiLondon (Feb 18, 2020)

Fez said:


> Yes!
> 
> Don't bother with these machines if you're not going to change the grinder too


 Thanks for the feedback! What, in your opinion, is the minimum level grinder that would do justice to these machines?

I'm less keen to spend £££ on a grinder simply because I only bought the Rocky recently, whereas the Gaggia is 13 years old.


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

What sort of coffee do you drink, what beans do you like and do you want to single dose?


----------



## AlexiLondon (Feb 18, 2020)

mctrials23 said:


> What sort of coffee do you drink, what beans do you like and do you want to single dose?


 Espresso and Americano (with water from the kettle).

Beans are volcano espresso beans from south london

I don't necessarily want to single dose but open to it. My priority is to have a set up that makes v good coffee with minimal hassle as mornings are hectic with kids.


----------



## Endless River (Nov 12, 2014)

Me pal always says to me it is the man who makes the coffee, not the machine. Have you thought about a Sage Orale......I think that's what I am aiming for when me ppi comes


----------



## mctrials23 (May 8, 2017)

AlexiLondon said:


> Espresso and Americano (with water from the kettle).
> 
> Beans are volcano espresso beans from south london
> 
> I don't necessarily want to single dose but open to it. My priority is to have a set up that makes v good coffee with minimal hassle as mornings are hectic with kids.


 What sort of roast is that. If you want to use lighter roasts you might want some sort of pressure profiling or at least the built in pre-infusion of the E61. The LMLM seems like a lovely machine but doesn't really have any pre-infusion. If you can get one of the updated ones they are just about to release I think that changes though.

If you don't care about single dosing then you have a lot of options grinder wise.


----------

